# Alternative reverse camera monitor.



## Tiff (May 29, 2005)

I have a Swift Esprit 412 (Lowdhams Hystile version) which has a mirror mounted rear camera monitor. I would like to change it for a dash mounted one as it blocks my vision a bit and also has a lot of reflections from the interior etc. I mounted a 7" one to the RH of the instrument console on my last unit and this was fine. Can anyone recommend a suitable monitor. It needs to have dual camera input from a single plug.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171311744130

That's the one we use for the trailer.

Peter


----------

